# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کدوم داشگاه قم تفکیک جنسیتی است؟

## wikiman

سلام

کدوم داشگاه قم تفکیک جنسیتی است؟؟

----------


## uhnali

> سلامکدوم داشگاه قم تفکیک جنسیتی است؟؟


تو مهندسی ۲ تا دانشگاه بیشتر ندارهصنعتی و اصلی قماحتمال زیاد جفتش داره

----------


## ehsan123dg

سلام جفتش تفکیکه . 
فقط آزادش تفکیک نیست

----------

